# MTB Rennen am 16. Februar in Wolfsburg!!!



## RobBj123 (27. Januar 2003)

Anbei mal der Flyer für das Rennen:


----------



## stevens28 (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo Freunde des Ausdauersports,

wie Ihr seht wollen wir mal wieder ein bisschen was machen! Da uns dieses Jahr die Stadtverwaltung hat warten lassen auf Genehmigungen usw. wird das Rennen etwas kleiner ohne viel drum rum !!!
Ich würde euch also bitten sich rechtzeitig zu melden, da wir dieses mal nur etwa 50-70 Leute auf die Strecke schicken können. Wir haben dieses mal nicht so viele Helfer (leider ) !!
Ansonsten freuen wir uns natürlich über euer kommen !!!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuxumusu (30. Januar 2003)

mOIN;



kann ich da auch mit meinem Crossrad starten ????


Gruss

BERND


----------



## stevens28 (30. Januar 2003)

Werde ich klären und mich bei Dir melden!!
Aber im ernst ....damit wirst du auf dem Kurs nicht so richtig ne Chance haben..glaube ich ! Zumindest wenn es vorher geregnet hat oder so !!

Stevens (Oliver)


----------



## kukuxumusu (30. Januar 2003)

Hmm, warum dat dann nicht ??? WIe ist der Kurs denn so ???

Braucht man da unbedingt 'ne Federgabel ??? Sonst kann man da ja auch mit'm Crosser fahren. Sach ma was zum Kurs. Und dann einfach ne PM an mich auch wegen der Sache ob ich überhaupt mit Crosser fahren kann.


Danke Dir vorab

BERND


----------



## stevens28 (30. Januar 2003)

Also hier mal ein paar Infos zur Strecke:

Start am tiefsten Punkt hinter dem Theater bzw. Congress Park dann Puls 180 über eine kleine Wiese (schmale Stelle) in einer S-Kurve durch eine kl. Senke auf einen Waldweg. Dann eine steile kurze Rampe hoch (10% etwa) , kurze erholung und dann etwa 50m steil eine Wiese runter...und wieder ca. 6-8% 300m lang die Wiese hoch (wieder Puls 170). Jetzt kommt ein Weg der etwa 300m lang ist (flach) bevor es um die Ecke (spitzer Winkel) geht in einen welligen 300m langen Trail mit einigen Wurzel gespickt und einigen Sprunghügeln (muß man aber nich, kann auch dran vorbeifahren). Wieder ein kurzes Stück Wiese (recht flott) und dann ab in den Waldweg der bei hohem Tempo recht eng wird! Voll anbremsen und anschließend  eine kl. Asphaltrampe wieder hoch (8%) und einige schnelle Wege die in Kurven und Tempo wechseln. Einige knifflige enge kurven durchs "Unterholz" und wieder auf die Wiese bei Start und Ziel. 

Bei einigen Kurven braucht man schon etwas Gripp um nicht am Baum zu landen!! Auf den schmalen Wegen gibt es wenig Überholmöglichkeiten!! Hier sind echte Crosser gefragt!!

So das wars erstmal....

Stevens


----------



## dirk f. (30. Januar 2003)

Warum ist das Rennen so früh?? Bekommt Ihr es im Frühjahr oder Sommer nicht genehmigt?
Schade, ich bin Trainingsmäßig noch nicht so weit, habe noch keine Grundlage.
Bin auch gerade erst dabei, mein Rad wieder zusammenzubauen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja im Frühjahr oder Herbst noch ein Rennen machen, wenn die Behörden sehen, das nix kaputtgegangen ist...

Ich werde wohl beim bike challenge in schotten die Saison beginnen...


----------



## stevens28 (31. Januar 2003)

Richtig.... im Sommer wird sich immer angestellt..die Wiese und die Wege gehen kaputt !! Für uns ist die Strecke auch erstmal ein Test um dort evtl. auch mal was größeres zu veranstallten ..z.B. mal Bezirks- o. ne Norddeutsche Meisterschaft !! Das Umfeld stimmt aber wer schon mal sowas veranstalltet hat kennt die Probs mit dem Ordnungsamt !!

Stevens (Oliver)

P.S.: noch was zum Rennen ....U18 Fahrer bitte eine Einverständniserklärung eines Erziehungsberechtigten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirk f. (1. Februar 2003)

Das mit dem Wiese und Weg kaputtgehen kann man als Mountainbiker natürlich nicht nachvollziehen.
Wir haben in den letzten Jahren 5 Rennen in Boltersen und Amelinghausen (bei Lüneburg) gemacht. Wer am Tag nach dem Rennen durch den Wald gegangen ist und es nicht wusste, hätte garnicht gemerkt, dass da ein Rennen war!!!
Zum Glück haben wir bei uns da sehr verständnisvolle Förster und Behörden.
Die haben dann schon eher Angst, dass ein Zuschauer mit einer weggeworfenen Kippe den Wald anzündet...
Na ja, trotzdem schön, dass Ihr ein Rennen macht!!!


----------



## Quen (17. Februar 2003)

Gibt es irgendwo die Ergebnisliste?

Danke...


----------



## stevens28 (17. Februar 2003)

Werde die Liste in den nächsten Tagen mailen..
Habe jetzt erstmal die schnauze voll und genieße die Ruhe !!
Die Orga ist schon echt ätzend wenn mann vieles alleine machen muß bzw. zu wenig Helfer hat. Aber wird schon ...

Sorry, ich hoffe es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht !!

oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

dann schick sie bitte an [email protected].

Das Rennen fand ich gut - bis auf meinen Sturz der mich leider dran gehindert hat das Rennen zu Ende zu fahren 

Strecke (bis auf das Eis  ) und Orga waren für ein so kleines Rennen top. Freue mich schon auf eine Neuauflage bei besseren Wetter - sollte für euch von einem *solchen* Verein doch nicht das Problem sein!?

Sebastian
...der diese Woche zu Hause bleiben darf und nur noch mit links tippen kann


----------



## hellrazor (18. Februar 2003)

@Oliver

*Wieso so umständlich ?* Kannst du die Ergebnisse ( wenigstens die ersten 3 ) hier nicht posten ? Das sollte doch kein Problem sein.

In der lokalen Presse findet man ja überhaupt nichts.

Mirko


----------



## stevens28 (18. Februar 2003)

Gut, das sollte nicht das Problem sein die ersten hier zu nennen! 

1. Platz: Sebastian Willmann (ehemaliger Motocrosser, Vfl-WOB)
2. Platz: Uwe Weinkopf (auch VfL)
3. Platz: Carsten Bombach (A-Straßenfahrer VfL-WOB)
4.  weiß ich nich aus dem Kopf
5. Platz: Felix Barre 

bin auf der Arbeit .....

@ Quen : ich hoffe nur du hast dich nicht verletzt !!

alles weitere heute Abend oder so..!

Oliver


----------



## Quen (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von stevens28 _
> *@ Quen : ich hoffe nur du hast dich nicht verletzt !!*


leider doch...

aber ist nur geprellt, eine Woche Ruhe und es sollte wieder alles ok sein. Und Rolle-fahren macht ja auch Spass...


----------



## hellrazor (19. Februar 2003)

das schrieb die Braunschweiger Zeitung.

für alle die es wirklich interessiert.  

"Die Radsportabteilung des VfL Wolfsburg veranstaltete am Wochenende das erste MoutainbikeCross-Rennen am Klieversberg. Bei frostigen Temperaturen und einer vereisten Strecke setzte sich bei den Männern nach sieben Runden Sebastian Willmann (VfL) vor seinen Mannschaftskameraden Uwe Weinkopf und Karsten Bombach durch. Auch im Frauenrennen konnte sich mit Sina Freiberg eine VfL-Athletin den Sieg sichern. Bei den Junioren kam nur Tina Herter vom VfB Fallersleben ins Ziel. Auf der anspruchsvollen Rundstrecke mussten einige Aktive nach einem Sturz wegen eines Materialschadens aufgeben."


----------

